# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  mass cycle

## dvusone

New guy! Just finished my first cycle, 12weeks of Test, tren , equipoise . Started at 6 feet, 133 lbs. Finished at 150. All injected

Want more mass gains with my next cycle. Most sites are saying Test, tren, D-bol, and deca produce the best mass gains. Is this true?

The dosages for many of the oral components available online are laid out for you in mg's, but I prefer the injections. How much of each should I be using on the mass cycle? I am a reasonably intelligent guy, but I have to admit the conversion from mg's to ml/cc is confusing me a bit. Can someone give me the stupid guys version? 

With the first cycle I just took a cc of each and mixed them together in the same vial. It made injections days so much easier. Can I do this with the mass cycle components as well? Let me clarify that, I did not take all three cc's in one injection. It is o.k to mix right?

I know I have a lot of questions. Sorry! Recently turned 40 and I am just tired of being the skinny guy. Want to look as good as I feel. Any help you offer. Thanks,

----------


## 38jumper38

Holly molly, 6 ft 150 lbs?
What's your full stat's?

----------


## dvusone

Not exactly certain what you mean by full stats. How about this from the age of 18 till my cycle began I gained very little. In fact at 39 I was exactly the same weight as when I graduated high school. As you can imagine I have very little body fat. Skinny, thin, never could gain weight. 150 is the most I have ever weighed, and getting to this milestone was incredibly difficult. I think I could have gotten better gains out of my first cycle, under the advice of a friend I started off really slow. 1/2 cc every three day. Towards the end of the cycle I had raised that to a full cc three times a week. Best gains were in weeks 4-10. High calorie, high protein diet, basically I ate and drank my ass off. tried to stick to 6 meals a day of atleast 500 calories per meal. Can you help?

----------


## 38jumper38

Ok, lets start with a diet. can you post what you eat every meal and time?

----------


## dvusone

6:30am One cup coffee with cream and sugar

9am Protein Shake- base is a 350 calorie/14g protein Boost. With scoops of Whey and mass gainer, topped off with 10-12 fl. Oz. (110 calories/ 9g protein) of 1 % milk. I estimate the whole drink to be around 960 calories and 80g of protein. 

12pm Lunch- Varies from day to day. Subway, Wendys, KFC, Chic fil a, Taco Bell, Pizza, and sometimes leftovers or a frozen meal, like a Zatarans pasta dish. Generally speaking around 500 cals, and always includes meat. 

3pm snack- lately this has been a sweat n salty bar (180 calories/ 5g protein) dipped into a Jif Individual peanut butter cup, 250 calories/ 9g protein.

6-7pm Dinner- Wife is a great cook and prepares homemade meals 4-5 nights a week. Last night it was Chicken tortilla soup over white rice. Tonight might be taco night,
Spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic bread. Diner always includes a meat of some kind. 

9-10 snack  usually some beef jerky (14g protein), also some chips and ranch dip. Often I will also have a Nathans hot dog, cold cut sandwich, or bagel with ham and cheese with those as well.

----------


## Booz

remember the rules guys no flaming allowed here.........................

----------


## bruary17

Classic how Booz forewarned us not to flame right after the OP posted his diet.

----------


## bruary17

dvusone, try hammering down two cups of whole cottage cheese and two slices of heavy wheat toast, RIGHT before sleep. It acts as a clog in your gut, slowely digesting for a good few hours while you sleep.

----------


## dvusone

Thanks for the advice on the cottage cheese, though I have to admit just the thought of it made me want to yak! NOT a big fan of cottage cheese, but I see where you are going, thanks

Member of several other boards, so I am familiar with rules and how strict some of the veterans enforce/ interpret those rules. That being said if I am doing something wrong youre going to have to spell it out in plain english. I do not have this boards terminology down yet, so I have no idea what you mean when you say "flaming". 

I am truly interested in getting help from some knowledgeable veterans and hope that in the spirit of being honest and open about my naivety that most will respect the vulnerability of my position, remembering that once they too were novices in these matters.

None of my original questions have been answered yet. Mass cycle dosages anyone? Test, tren , dbol , deca , how much of each, how often, how long, for best results?

----------


## bruary17

Basically, flaming is insulting. Booz said no flaming because your diet is really out of wack for you to be trying to bulk, and he didn't want members jumping on you with less than stellar comments.

----------


## dvusone

Thanks for the breakdown! See I am learning. Thanks booz for the protection. I did fully expect to get hit by one or two people. It comes with the territory. Honestly if you can not take a little criticism than you should not be here asking for help right? 

So my diet is whacked!

I am taking in between 2500-3000 calories a day and 2x my weight in protein. What am I do wrong?

----------


## brad1986

The diet section will help you out WAYY more then steroids . If you cant eat to grow then you cant eat to maintain your new gains from steroids they will wither away rather quickly if you dont get this checked out. No offence but i honestly thought this was a joke when i read your diet... Needs massive amounts of work. One tip is dont way 3 hours after waking up to eat breakfast...that should be first thing you do after a morning piss lol

----------


## 38jumper38

Try this:


Meal One
50 grams of whey protein, 1 cup of oatmeal and 1 tbsp. PB 
(2 fish oil caps, 2 amino acid caps)
Cals 616 Carbs 59g/ Fats: 13g / Protein 62g

Meal Two
2 cups of brown rice, 6 whole eggs, veggies
874 / 92g /34g /48g

Meal Three
2 cups of brown rice, 8 oz. steak (or salmon), and vegetables
673 / 90g / 10g / 54g

Meal Four
2 cups of brown rice, 8 oz. chicken (or fish), and vegetables
883 / 90g / 24g / 78g

Meal Five (Post Workout)
50 grams of whey protein and 100 grams of simple carbohydrates
560 101g / 0g / 45g

Meal Six
50 grams of casein protein and 1 tbsp. PB
(2 fish oil caps, 2 amino acid caps)
280 / 4g / 8g / 49g

Totals: 4000 calories, 450 carbs / 90 fats / 350 protein


Training: 
Monday - Upper body (power)
Tuesday - Lower body (power)
Wed - off
Thurs - Pull hypertrophy (back, traps, bis)
Friday - Push hypertrophy (Chest, delts, tris) 
Saturday - Legs hypertrophy
Sunday - off

----------


## dvusone

Excellent I can do that, alot of those items are already in my diet. I did not list the amino acid, N.O., and creatine supplements I was taking. Sorry I should have thought of that. 

While I do appreciateall the diet help. Would it be possible for someone to address some of my original questions. Dosages are so important and I really want to make certain I am doing it right with this next cycle.

----------


## dvusone

I was thinking about my diet today and did go in as suggested and review a lot of the info in the diet threads. It along with what others have shared will be extremely helpful. One question about some of the oils suggested in the diets.

I have seen O3‘s and 6‘s, flax, and olive- are all three necessary? 

The ironic thing to me anyway is that even with my terrible diet I still managed to put on nearly 20lbs. of muscle. Not a single pound of fat or water, it was nearly all muscle and it has stayed with me, "every pound".

I know now that I should have been going 2 to 1 on the tren , but still not certain about the equipoise .

Am I missing something on the dosage and conversion questions? Is it taboo or something? If you have the knowledge and do not want to post it, feel free to PM me, or point me to another thread or site wherein I might find the required data. Thanks

----------


## 38jumper38

O3‘s and 6‘s, flax, and olive
yes

----------


## dvusone

O.k. in an effort to get a better understanding of dosages I took my original cycle and the amounts listed on this site for each of the three components I used during that cycle.

Test 300-2000 mgs/wk

Tren 300-600 mgs/wk

Equipoise 200-600 mgs/wk

Monday/ Thursday injection days

A good stack would be 300 test, 150 tren, 300 Equip /per injection day 

Is that right? 

It would appear if I am doing this correctly that I was quite a bit under the effective/ or recommended dosages on all of them.

----------


## 38jumper38

1- you need to master your diet, is not easy eat every day the some and meet with time (hours). Take some time for it.
2- you need to wait for start your cycle. build a foundation, a good base.
3- first cycle just use one compound, usually Test 500mg/week for 10-12 weeks, to many compound to much sides to face it. Have and AI in hands in case of gyno or water retention, use HCG in cycle 2x250uis/week, and regular PCT, nolva and clomid.

----------


## Str8Jakked

> 1- you need to master your diet, is not easy eat every day the some and meet with time (hours). Take some time for it.
> 2- you need to wait for start your cycle. build a foundation, a good base.
> 3- first cycle just use one compound, usually Test 500mg/week for 10-12 weeks, to many compound to much sides to face it. Have and AI in hands in case of gyno or water retention, use HCG in cycle 2x250uis/week, and regular PCT, nolva and clomid.


End of story right there.

----------


## dvusone

Thanks Jumper!

Switching gears to a supplement question for the moment. 

I got the Omega 3,6,9 and flax seed covered now 1 Tab 2x day

I am also taking N.O. daily and creatine drink post work out only 

I know I need an amino acid source, what do you recommend? 

Are there any other supplements that I should be looking to incorporate into the diet?

----------


## 38jumper38

Glutamin, arginine and carnosin.

----------


## dvusone

Thanks I am going to work on the diet thing for a couple of months and see how that works out for me. Have to take some time of between cycles any way right! So why not use the time to get a proper handle on things. Thanks for the help.

I am a senior, very senior member of another forum. We kept getting the same questions from newbies about a lot of the terminology or abbreviations we were using. For example:

OT - original trilogy
PT- prequel trilogy
POTF- Power of the Force
ROTJ- Return of the jedi

I think you see where I am going with this.

Has anyone ever done something similar here. 

Gear
PCT
AI
HCG 
uis

It would help newbies a lot if they had some of the basic terminology down! Please let me know if you ever see a post or thread like that.

----------


## Times Roman

OP. You are a hard gainer because of your intake (not enough food). so instead of increasing your intake, you take drugs instead. aas is the last thing to be put in place.

I sit here and eat 7 meals a day. it is difficult for me to be eating all the time. but the weight does come on. Normally, when everything is dialed in, i can get 7 or 8 lbs in half a year. but you have to keep eating. and eating.

and there are health risks to taknig aas at your age.

and if you are going to be cycling, have you even had blood panels (tests) taken?

----------


## D7M

> Thanks I am going to work on the diet thing for a couple of months and see how that works out for me. Have to take some time of between cycles any way right! So why not use the time to get a proper handle on things. Thanks for the help.
> 
> I am a senior, very senior member of another forum. We kept getting the same questions from newbies about a lot of the terminology or abbreviations we were using. For example:
> 
> OT - original trilogy
> PT- prequel trilogy
> POTF- Power of the Force
> ROTJ- Return of the jedi
> 
> ...


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-abbreviations..

----------


## 86kg

Hm.. 4000 cal for a guy that weigh 150 libs? is that bacause of the steroids ? Cause to me it seems like a pig bulk. 

My "bulk" is at the most 200 cal/day above my max cal/day, then again ive never used steroids. But to build muscle you never really need more than that, if your not planning on getting fat. 

Ofcourse that is the "natural" way, .. which this isnt  :Smilie:

----------


## Strongarm5791

Bodybuilding starts in the Kitchen. Rest is up there underneath Diet, then the workouts are the last on the list.
Good luck...

----------

